# Quickbooks: Online vs Basic



## atmaida89 (Feb 15, 2012)

About to purchase Quickbooks....debating on just getting the program or utilizing the Online version...any stories one way or the other?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I personally would go with the web version. You can access your data from anywhere that way.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I use the web version....i love being able to access my information anywhere.


----------



## Sports47 (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Quickbooks Enterprise Software version and it works great. The few times I had to call customer service, the experience has been very satisfactory. Online might be the best way to go if you don't want to deal with the annual updates.


----------



## rockzter (May 7, 2010)

is there a free quickbooks?


----------

